# Unterschied zwischen Maven und Jenkins



## oSnake (3. Aug 2018)

Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen Maven und Jenkins?


----------



## httpdigest (3. Aug 2018)

Maven: Ein Java-basiertes Dependency-Management und Build Tool für (hauptsächlich Java-)Projekte/Sourcen
Mit Maven kannst du also aus den Sourcen deines Projektes:
- ein jar/war/ear/... bauen lassen
- Dokumentationsseiten per JavaDoc generieren lassen
- Projektdokumentation per Site-Plugin generieren lassen
- Die gebauten Artefakte auf einem Maven Repository deployen lassen
- Abhängigkeiten deklarieren und von einem Maven-Repository automatisch downloaden lassen

Maven beschreibt also per Convention-over-Configuration wovon dein Projekt abhängt, und was es ist (ein jar oder war oder ear, ...).

Jenkins: Ein Continuous Build/Delivery und Integration Server mit Web-basierter Benutzeroberfläche, mit dem man z.B. Ant-, Gradle, Shellscript-, und eben auch Maven-basierte Projekte bauen lassen kann und diverseste Aktionen vor, während und nach dem Build anstoßen kann (wie etwa E-Mail Benachrichtigung wenn der Build fehlgeschlagen ist oder erfolgreich war, Upload der Build-Artefakte auf einem File-server, Maven repository, FTP-Server, oder sonstwo hin, Anstoßen abhängiger Builds/Jobs,...).


----------



## mrBrown (3. Aug 2018)

Lass uns das mal von der anderen Seite betrachten:

Worin liegen die Gemeinsamkeiten von Maven und Jenkins?
Beide sind in Java geschrieben, das dürfte es im wesentlichen gewesen sein


----------



## JuKu (6. Aug 2018)

Maven Einführung:

http://jukusoft.com/2016/10/24/tutorial-eine-einfuehrung-in-maven-teil-1/
http://jukusoft.com/2016/10/29/tutorial-einfuehrung-maven-teil-2/

Jenkins:
Build Server, der Maven zum bauen nutzen kann.

Beide haben also - außer dass sie beide in Java geschrieben wurden, wie @mrBrown sagte, nichts miteinander zu tun.
Auch erfüllen sie einen komplett anderen Zweck.


----------

